# looking for jumbo rat, west mass.



## piney (Mar 10, 2008)

hi, im looking for a jumbo, in western mass,or southern to mid vermont. female. 
anyone heard of any?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

jumbo is a feeder term


----------



## piney (Mar 10, 2008)

i thought jumbos were big rats. why is it a feeder term? than what is the term for what i am looking for??


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

A big fat rat is the term you want.
Rats don't really come in different sizes, they're just individually different, like people. When you see them in the stores in different sizes they are mostly different ages, and the jumbos are older and fatter. 

Why would you want a big rat, the little ones are cute and then get bigger


----------



## piney (Mar 10, 2008)

well, this one time i was traveling through notrthern new hampshire and i went into a pet store, because i am a sucker, and i met this big rat named sweet pea. she was huge, her body itself must have been a foot long. she layed in my armes and just took in the belly rubbing, it was great.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

please use proper format when posting. it will help others when reading through this section in order to help find you the rat you are looking for. as per the rules, if the format is not corrected within 3 days i will have to delete the thread. you can find the format at the top of this section


----------

